# Two Worlds Apart



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2019)

There is an ever growing problem in America. The adherents of t only consume the information that tells them what they want to hear. So they are oblivious to much of the daily news. We are now a nation separated by media sources. Yes I watch fox, do you watch CNN?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is an ever growing problem in America. The adherents of t only consume the information that tells them what they want to hear. So they are oblivious to much of the daily news. We are now a nation separated by media sources. Yes I watch fox, do you watch CNN?


I suggest you stop watching both and maybe start a little garden in your back yard.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is an ever growing problem in America. The adherents of t only consume the information that tells them what they want to hear. So they are oblivious to much of the daily news. We are now a nation separated by media sources. Yes I watch fox, do you watch CNN?


Collusion was it?


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is an ever growing problem in America.
> The adherents of t only consume the information
> that tells them what they want to hear.
> So they are oblivious to much of the daily news.
> ...


*Premise*
*Body*
*Conclusion *

*You need to pay attention when I give you hints.....*

*So far you have a D- ....and I'm being a " Nice " Progressive*
*representation of the " Lost Art of Teaching "....*

*At least research and try to support your false narratives...*
*Each day I see further frustration in your posts...*
*That's what happens when you support a Criminal Empire...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2019)

My t loving, faux bubble dwelling neighbor says he has never heard anything about, the Republican caused, water crisis in Flint Michigan.


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> My t loving, faux bubble dwelling neighbor says he has
> never heard anything about, the Republican caused, water
> crisis in Flint Michigan.


*What ever brought that Democratic " Zit " to the surface....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

TRUMP: "The previous administration waged a relentless war on American energy." — remarks Monday.

THE FACT: This accusation is hard to sustain given the rise of U.S. energy under Obama. In 2013, the U.S. became the world's top producer both of natural gas and petroleum hydrocarbons, says the government's U.S. Energy Information Administration. As for crude oil specifically, the agency says the U.S. became the world's top crude oil producer last year. That is largely attributed to the shale oil boom that began late in George W. Bush's administration and proceeded apace during the Obama years.

The boom came because of fracking and other technology, such as horizontal drilling, that made it possible to find a lot more oil and gas without drilling more holes. (As a senator, Obama voted for a 2005 law that exempted fracking from a range of regulations.)

As president, Obama did impose fracking regulations on federal lands that were challenged by industry, then overturned by Trump, but he did little to slow the surge, especially on state and private lands. Altogether, the government issued permits for about 30,000 new oil and gas wells on federal lands during Obama's presidency.

Perhaps the central paradox of the Obama energy policy is that, despite his keen focus on wind and solar power, the greatest energy revolution of the past half century happened on his watch as U.S. petroleum and natural gas production achieved pre-eminence.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/ap-fact-check-trump-eco-115951030.html


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> TRUMP: "The previous administration waged a relentless war on American energy." — remarks Monday.
> 
> THE FACT: This accusation is hard to sustain given the rise of U.S. energy under Obama. In 2013, the U.S. became the world's top producer both of natural gas and petroleum hydrocarbons, says the government's U.S. Energy Information Administration. As for crude oil specifically, the agency says the U.S. became the world's top crude oil producer last year. That is largely attributed to the shale oil boom that began late in George W. Bush's administration and proceeded apace during the Obama years.
> 
> ...










*Regurgitating again I see.......................*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> TRUMP: "The previous administration waged a relentless war on American energy." — remarks Monday.
> 
> THE FACT: This accusation is hard to sustain given the rise of U.S. energy under Obama. In 2013, the U.S. became the world's top producer both of natural gas and petroleum hydrocarbons, says the government's U.S. Energy Information Administration. As for crude oil specifically, the agency says the U.S. became the world's top crude oil producer last year. That is largely attributed to the shale oil boom that began late in George W. Bush's administration and proceeded apace during the Obama years.
> 
> ...


Who knew.  The petroleum President.  Said one thing and did quite the opposite.  I like that in a President.  Not really two worlds apart.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

Who is the most admired woman on the planet?


----------



## nononono (Jul 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who is the most admired woman on the planet?



*Her ....?*







*Or Her....?*


*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

Michelle.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> TRUMP: "The previous administration waged a relentless war on American energy." — remarks Monday.
> 
> THE FACT: This accusation is hard to sustain given the rise of U.S. energy under Obama. In 2013, the U.S. became the world's top producer both of natural gas and petroleum hydrocarbons, says the government's U.S. Energy Information Administration. As for crude oil specifically, the agency says the U.S. became the world's top crude oil producer last year. That is largely attributed to the shale oil boom that began late in George W. Bush's administration and proceeded apace during the Obama years.
> 
> ...


The Fracking President.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> TRUMP: "The previous administration waged a relentless war on American energy." — remarks Monday.
> 
> THE FACT: This accusation is hard to sustain given the rise of U.S. energy under Obama. In 2013, the U.S. became the world's top producer both of natural gas and petroleum hydrocarbons, says the government's U.S. Energy Information Administration. As for crude oil specifically, the agency says the U.S. became the world's top crude oil producer last year. That is largely attributed to the shale oil boom that began late in George W. Bush's administration and proceeded apace during the Obama years.
> 
> ...


What a yahoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who is the most admired woman on the planet?


I am voting for your wife.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a yahoo.


I love how Trump baited the yahoo's in to telling us how fossil fuels actually flourished under Obama.  Fact Check?  Oh yeah!  Drill baby drill.  "Pre-eminence" Lol!  Hardly two worlds apart.  Why wouldn't we leave the Paris Accord?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2019)

https://t.co/nlmJ49J5gX


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/nlmJ49J5gX


Only one way to go when you come from a goat fucker society.


----------



## messy (Jul 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> TRUMP: "The previous administration waged a relentless war on American energy." — remarks Monday.
> 
> THE FACT: This accusation is hard to sustain given the rise of U.S. energy under Obama. In 2013, the U.S. became the world's top producer both of natural gas and petroleum hydrocarbons, says the government's U.S. Energy Information Administration. As for crude oil specifically, the agency says the U.S. became the world's top crude oil producer last year. That is largely attributed to the shale oil boom that began late in George W. Bush's administration and proceeded apace during the Obama years.
> 
> ...


Trump can't stop talking about Obama. The jealousy over Obama's superior popularity, then and now, seems to consume him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Only one way to go when you come from a goat fucker society.


You talking about Arkansas?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Trump can't stop talking about Obama. The jealousy over Obama's superior popularity, then and now, seems to consume him.


Obama was (is still) the match that lit a fire under the white nationalist population . . . those that know they are white nationalist and those that don't but now follow in lockstep.


----------



## messy (Jul 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obama was (is still) the match that lit a fire under the white nationalist population . . . those that know they are white nationalist and those that don't but now follow in lockstep.


Yup. The losers who learned they're not better than black people...they saw one become president when they never could.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup. The losers who learned they're not better than black people...they saw one become president when they never could.


We are all in this together, but t wants to divide us attempting to make one group blame others for any perceived slights or disadvantages. Demagogue 101


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obama was (is still) the match that lit a fire under the white nationalist population . . . those that know they are white nationalist and those that don't but now follow in lockstep.





messy said:


> Yup. The losers who learned they're not better than black people...they saw one become president when they never could.





Hüsker Dü said:


> We are all in this together, but t wants to divide us attempting to make one group blame others for any perceived slights or disadvantages. Demagogue 101


I'll take "things rich white liberals say" for a thousand, Alex.


----------



## messy (Jul 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll take "things rich white liberals say" for a thousand, Alex.


Make it a hundred...more your speed. 
And you make a great point...only rich white liberals like Husker call Trump a demagogue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Make it a hundred...more your speed.
> And you make a great point...only rich white liberals like Husker call Trump a demagogue.


I know you lily white snoots better than you know yourselves.
House money, I'm all in.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know you lily white snoots better than you know yourselves.
> House money, I'm all in.


Maybe you should work on where you get your ideas from and see if you think you are being swayed towards someone else's agenda. Because from my angle its obvious you are.


----------



## messy (Jul 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know you lily white snoots better than you know yourselves.
> House money, I'm all in.


Get me an LWS T-shirt and I’ll take it all back.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2019)

Oh look individuals bucking party leadership and shaking things up . . . meanwhile on the other side conform, march lockstep with the supreme leader or suffer the wrath of the 'true adherents' and excommunication.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Get me an LWS T-shirt and I’ll take it all back.


You can use it and get your own made.
I got a million of em.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup. The losers who learned they're not better than black people...they saw one become president when they never could.


Are you talking about the mostly white black person?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup. The losers who learned they're not better than black people...they saw one become president when they never could.


Why you hatin on Hillary?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obama was (is still) the match that lit a fire under the white nationalist population . . . those that know they are white nationalist and those that don't but now follow in lockstep.


More white people voted for Obama than black people voted for McCain percentage wise.
Who are the racists?


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you talking about the mostly white black person?


Racist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know you lily white snoots better than you know yourselves.
> House money, I'm all in.


If it keeps happening with different people, you being called a racist that is, it might not be them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If it keeps happening with different people, you being called a racist that is, it might not be them.


Or?


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you talking about the mostly white black person?


Maybe Trump is also jealous because Obama grew more jobs, we sold more cars, etc.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Maybe Trump is also jealous because Obama grew more jobs, we sold more cars, etc.


Yeah, the auto bailout and cash for clunkers was a huge (money loser) liberal success.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, the auto bailout and cash for clunkers was a huge (money loser) liberal success.


What is your issue with cash for clunkers?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If it keeps happening with different people, you being called a racist that is, it might not be them.


Its just you people.
You may have taken a serendipidous route to self reflection, grasshoppah.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> What is your issue with cash for clunkers?


Besides ruining thousands of fine cars, it was a financial disaster.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> What is your issue with cash for clunkers?


To ensure that vehicles traded-in under "cash for clunkers" will not be resold by dealers, the program outlines a procedure for destructively disabling the engine (and thus also precluding the possibility that any mechanical engine components might be salvaged to be used in the repair of any other vehicles): The motor oil is drained and replaced with a sodium silicatesolution, then the engine is started and run until the solution, becoming glass-like when heated, causes engine internals to abrade and ultimately seize.[25] In addition, the salvage or scrap facility which acquires the vehicle cannot sell the engine, cylinder heads or a "rolling chassis" from the scrap vehicle. The salvage or scrap facility can sell any other component (including the transmission and axles) from the scrap vehicle separately and may dismantle and warehouse the parts. The "hull" of the vehicle must be crushed within 180 days. Cut off or unbolt front end assemblies may be saved and sold at a later date, as well as the "top and back" of pickup cabs.

The outlined procedure says that running the engine at 2,000 RPM"should disable the engine within a few minutes"; if not, then allow the engine to cool off before repeating the procedure. Hazards associated with the intentional overheating and destruction of the engine include rupturing radiator and hot water/steam, motor oil ejection, toxic fumes, and fire.

By completely disabling the engine, the CARS program avoids recycling schemes such as the one discovered in Germany, where authorities found that an estimated 50,000 scrapped vehicles have been exported to Africa and Eastern Europe, where newer, safer cars of the type being destroyed in the West are prohibitively expensive,[26] In contrast with the U.S. program, the German program only requires dealers to drop off the scrapped vehicles at junkyards, thus allowing the illegal exports.[26]

Auto recyclers and dismantlers have criticized the program due to requirements that the engine is to be disabled to prevent re-use of the car. To auto recyclers, a car's engine is considered to be the most valuable part of a junked car. Some recyclers have refused to participate in the program as well due to the limited profit potential of junking a car brought in under CARS.[27]


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Besides ruining thousands of fine cars, it was a financial disaster.


I have some easy and common sense ideas to conserve fuel that would work with some minor changes to draconian traffic eco-laws in California.

One would require that all metering lights at freeway onramps default to a green light when nobody is waiting.

The other would exempt service vehicles from car pool lane restrictions.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Besides ruining thousands of fine cars, it was a financial disaster.


"Fine cars ... financial disaster" ?  Your opinions?


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have some easy and common sense ideas to conserve fuel that would work with some minor changes to draconian traffic eco-laws in California.


Are you going to share them?  Or is this just the start of another riddle-fest?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you going to share them?  Or is this just the start of another riddle-fest?


Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> "Fine cars ... financial disaster" ?  Your opinions?


OBVI.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Cash for Clunkers seems to be, based on the responses posted here so far, one of those government programs that wingnuts hate, but don't know why.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have some easy and common sense ideas to conserve fuel that would work with some minor changes to draconian traffic eco-laws in California.
> 
> One would require that all metering lights at freeway onramps default to a green light when nobody is waiting.
> 
> The other would exempt service vehicles from car pool lane restrictions.


And or we could get rid of all the 10 million illegals in Ca who clog up the roads with their old junker polluters.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have some easy and common sense ideas to conserve fuel that would work with some minor changes to draconian traffic eco-laws in California.
> 
> One would require that all metering lights at freeway onramps default to a green light when nobody is waiting.
> 
> The other would exempt service vehicles from car pool lane restrictions.


What are "service vehicles"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> What are "service vehicles"?


It's a vehicle that is also the driver's office. It can be anything from a construction truck or van to a delivery vehicle.
It is used to perform a service.
Many people work alone, and drive service vehicles.
The "two or more" requirement should not apply to them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It's a vehicle that is also the driver's office. It can be anything from a construction truck or van to a delivery vehicle.
> It is used to perform a service.
> Many people work alone, and drive service vehicles.
> The "two or more" requirement should not apply to them.


I see.  Your solution is to give you special treatment.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And or we could get rid of all the 10 million illegals in Ca who clog up the roads with their old junker polluters.


????


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> I see.  Your solution is to give you special treatment.


It makes perfect sense.
Service people have no choice but to take their office with them.
Why should they not be exempt?

It's not "special treatment", its common sense.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It makes perfect sense.
> Service people have no choice but to take their office with them.
> Why should they not be exempt?
> 
> It's not "special treatment", its common sense.


Most people have no choice but to drive the freeways to go to work 5 or more days a week.  Does your "common sense" extend to those people also?


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5105


Do you have a subsidiary office in Australia?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Cash for Clunkers seems to be, based on the responses posted here so far, one of those government programs that wingnuts hate, but don't know why.


I just told you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Most people have no choice but to drive the freeways to go to work 5 or more days a week.  Does your "common sense" extend to those people also?


I would get rid of car pool lanes and metering lights all together if it were up to me.
You can buy passes to get around car pool lanes, which only punishes the working poor like high gas prices do.

My point was that a service vehicle has to be on the road to survive.

The whole point of car pool lanes is to get your "office people" to carpool to and from the office.
A service vehicle is "the office".


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I would get rid of car pool lanes and metering lights all together if it were up to me.
> You can buy passes to get around car pool lanes, which only punishes the working poor like high gas prices do.
> 
> My point was that a service vehicle has to be on the road to survive.
> ...


Just like I said - you want special treatment so you will no longer have to bow to the socialists' whips and chains.  Am I right?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Just like I said - you want special treatment so you will no longer have to bow to the socialists' whips and chains.  Am I right?


This is the point where I turn and walk away from the hysterical wingnut with white stuff around the corners of his mouth.
Bye.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is the point where I turn and walk away from the hysterical wingnut with white stuff around the corners of his mouth.
> Bye.


Rather than admit you were just being selfish?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Trump can't stop talking about Obama. The jealousy over Obama's superior popularity, then and now, seems to consume him.


Agree.  The fracking President is a popular guy amongst fossil fuel folks.  Alarmist, not so much.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I just told you.


You didn't tell anything meaningful.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> TRUMP: "The previous administration waged a relentless war on American energy." — remarks Monday.
> 
> THE FACT: This accusation is hard to sustain given the rise of U.S. energy under Obama. In 2013, the U.S. became the world's top producer both of natural gas and petroleum hydrocarbons, says the government's U.S. Energy Information Administration. As for crude oil specifically, the agency says the U.S. became the world's top crude oil producer last year. That is largely attributed to the shale oil boom that began late in George W. Bush's administration and proceeded apace during the Obama years.
> 
> ...


I love this post.  The fracking President.  Who needs the Paris Accords?


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> I see.  Your solution is to give you special treatment.


There’s no way he meant a plumber’s truck.
That’s just taking your vehicle to work the same as anyone else.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> You didn't tell anything meaningful.


I figured that way you would have a better chance to understand it, I was wrong.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

messy said:


> There’s no way he meant a plumber’s truck.
> That’s just taking your vehicle to work the same as anyone else.


Even if he did mean a plumber's truck, why should it get special treatment?  For the last 20 years or so before I retired, I did most of my work on a laptop that I took home with me most nights.  That contained almost my complete toolset.  I could do my design work, write software to run on it, order parts and/or check the status of existing parts orders, read and write emails to and from coworkers, customers, and vendors.  Sometimes I had to go to remote places for meetings or to run tests - I often had to drive on the freeways and didn't whine about socialism while stuck in traffic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> What is your issue with cash for clunkers?


They were told to. They can't quite illustrate why, like with all the other nutter call and response trigger mechanisms.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its just you people.
> You may have taken a serendipidous route to self reflection, grasshoppah.


You mean the non-indoctrinated who still think for themselves? Commies, rich white liberals, the intellectual elites? Lol, you wear your insecurity on your forehead, hilarious. You live in an all or nothing, with you or against you, fictional, paranoid, world.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> I see.  Your solution is to give you special treatment.


EXACTLY! LOL! If all "others" would simply clear the way . . . maybe "service vehicles" should also be exempt from all taxes or paying for anything they don't want to.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They were told to. They can't quite illustrate why, like with all the other nutter call and response trigger mechanisms.


The loudest complaints I heard about the program was that collectible classic cars were needlessly destroyed (despite the fact that  cars over 25 years old were ineligible) or that backyard junkers were included (cars had to be operable with continuous records of being registered and insured).  Some charities complained that their accustomed practice of car donations was cut off, but it only lasted a couple of months.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It makes perfect sense.
> Service people have no choice but to take their office with them.
> Why should they not be exempt?
> 
> It's not "special treatment", its common sense.


Most people take their "office" with them . . . all moms cars are "offices".


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> EXACTLY! LOL! If all "others" would simply clear the way . . . maybe "service vehicles" should also be exempt from all taxes or paying for anything they don't want to.


Don't forget that most of the costs of operating "service vehicles" (by which he apparently means to include cars driven by realtors and the like) are deductible against the profit side of the business.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Most people take their "office" with them . . . all moms cars are "offices".


My wife's cars have been tax-deductible "offices" for at least 25 years as well as her phone and computers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Don't forget that most of the costs of operating "service vehicles" (by which he apparently means to include cars driven by realtors and the like) are deductible against the profit side of the business.


Seems he doesn't think anyone can see through his various ploys and prejudices . . . as if he's really sly.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean the non-indoctrinated who still think for themselves? Commies, rich white liberals, the intellectual elites? Lol, you wear your insecurity on your forehead, hilarious. You live in an all or nothing, with you or against you, fictional, paranoid, world.


Irony Alert.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> The loudest complaints I heard about the program was that collectible classic cars were needlessly destroyed (despite the fact that  cars over 25 years old were ineligible) or that backyard junkers were included (cars had to be operable with continuous records of being registered and insured).  Some charities complained that their accustomed practice of car donations was cut off, but it only lasted a couple of months.





Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean the non-indoctrinated who still think for themselves? Commies, rich white liberals, the intellectual elites? Lol, you wear your insecurity on your forehead, hilarious. You live in an all or nothing, with you or against you, fictional, paranoid, world.


Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems he doesn't think anyone can see through his various ploys and prejudices . . . as if he's really sly.


Not likely if you figured it out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not likely if you figured it out.


Those people don't want to see common sense.
They just want to look down their nose at people like me and pretend they have a clue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> *I would get rid of car pool lanes and metering lights all together if it were up to me.*
> You can buy passes to get around car pool lanes, which only punishes the working poor like high gas prices do.
> 
> My point was that a service vehicle has to be on the road to survive.
> ...


Maybe you people missed this.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Those people don't want to see common sense.
> They just want to look down their nose at people like me and pretend they have a clue.


I thought you were the one looking down your nose at the hicks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe you people missed this.


What are you talking about? You actually want those people to read? They are way too impressed with themselves to do that.
An impressive bunch, just ask them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> I thought you were the one looking down your nose at the hicks.


How can a guy who never graduated HS and crawls under houses for a living look down their nose at anyone?
Get a clue, Magoo.

You people call us stupid.
You think you are better, and smarter, and morally superior.
You laugh at people like me.
All things you admit to.

Honestly, It just makes me laugh.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How can a guy who never graduated HS and crawls under houses for a living look down their nose at anyone?
> Get a clue, Magoo.


"I am not a hick"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> "I am not a hick"


Yes you are.
I'm not a hick, but I know one when I see one.
Its like my dad used to say when we rode down the dirt road to the lake.
Don't stare at em.
Its their front yard we're driving through.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes you are.
> I'm not a hick, but I know one when I see one.


I was quoting you when you were looking down your snooty white nose at we poor hicks.  Don't you remember?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> I was quoting you when you were looking down your snooty white nose at we poor hicks.  Don't you remember?


I don't look down on hicks.
Hicks (you people) are people too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Those people don't want to see common sense.
> They just want to look down their nose at people like me and pretend they have a clue.


So now you are sniveling.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How can a guy who never graduated HS and crawls under houses for a living look down their nose at anyone?
> Get a clue, Magoo.
> 
> You people call us stupid.
> ...


You are truly confused.


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Those people don't want to see common sense.
> They just want to look down their nose at people like me and pretend they have a clue.


By “people like me”’do you mean dummies who come up with their own theories about the climate and the economy which make no sense and which you are completely unqualified to make? Yes, we do want to look down our nose at people like you, for sure. I know rich guys just as stupid, so your job has nothing to do with it. But nice try, Mr. Holier-than-thou...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

messy said:


> By “people like me”’do you mean dummies who come up with their own theories about the climate and the economy which make no sense and which you are completely unqualified to make? Yes, we do want to look down our nose at people like you, for sure. I know rich guys just as stupid, so your job has nothing to do with it. But nice try, Mr. Holier-than-thou...


So smart.
So very, very, smart.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So smart.
> So very, very, smart.


Ah, insecurity . . . yet again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

No word on the right about the shooters white supremacist ties. On normal media outlets they are reporting what the police have told them.


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No word on the right about the shooters white supremacist ties. On normal media outlets they are reporting what the police have told them.


I thought he was striking a blow for freedom.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> I thought he was striking a blow for freedom.


The freedom to kill and be killed, This is America.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You talking about Arkansas?


*Why would you denigrate the State that sprouted " Willy "*
*the first Caucasian Blackman....who disowned his *
*illegitimate son he spawned with an Arkansas Prostitute.... *


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> I thought he was striking a blow for freedom.


*You sure are making a case for your stupidity.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The freedom to kill and be killed, This is America.


Reflecting here on moral responsibility, I have referred to "we." For it has never occurred to me that the moral responsibility falls much less heavily on those of us on *the American left* *than it fell on Comrade Stalin and those who replicated his feats in one country after another. And I am afraid thatsome of that moral responsibility falls on the "democratic socialists," "radical democrats," and other leftwingers who endlessly denounced Stalinism but could usually be counted on to support— "critically," of course—the essentials of our political line on world and national affairs.-- Eugene Genovese*


https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1353953160genovesethequestion.pdf


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No word on the right about the shooters white supremacist ties. On normal media outlets they are reporting what the police have told them.


“The socialist argument against capitalism isn’t that it makes us poor. It’s that it makes us unfree.”—R. Epstein


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2019)

https://t.co/OnSTvUNsf5

Another white nationalist beaten for wearing a red hat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/OnSTvUNsf5
> 
> Another white nationalist beaten for wearing a red hat.


Tolerant bunch.


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No word on the right about the shooters white supremacist ties.
> On normal media outlets they are reporting what the police have told them.



*You still taking the " Uninformed " stand that a 19 year old Italian/Iranian*
*is a " White Supremacist ".......Especially since ( They ) whomever " Whitewashed "*
*his Social Media presence.....*
*The same thing was done with Christine Blasey Ford, " Whitewashed " ALL of her*
*Social Media presence.....*
*I could go down a list that would include 50 or more where this has happened in the *
*last 5 - 8 years.....*

*You Democrats are quite good at " White Washing " your Social Media presence as of*
*late....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You still taking the " Uninformed " stand that a 19 year old Italian/Iranian*
> *is a " White Supremacist ".......Especially since ( They ) whomever " Whitewashed "*
> *his Social Media presence.....*
> *The same thing was done with Christine Blasey Ford, " Whitewashed " ALL of her*
> ...


I hear the twilight zone music when I see your posts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I hear the twilight zone music when I see your posts.


Itʻs your tinnitus.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2019)

Just so you know t hasnt brought on "the best people" not by a long shot . . . and any that were holdovers or actually acceptable at their jobs are gone.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just so you know t hasnt brought on "the best people" not by a long shot . . . and any that were holdovers or actually acceptable at their jobs are gone.


And that really bothers you smart people doesn't it?  Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2019)

*These are the healthiest and unhealthiest U.S. cities*
Chronic diseases are costing the U.S. trillions

The West Coast is home to some of the healthiest cities in America.

According to a study from WalletHub, San Francisco is the healthiest city in the U.S., followed by Seattle, San Diego, Portland, and Washington, D.C.

WalletHub calculated the data by comparing 174 cities across four weighted dimensions: health care, food, fitness, and green space.

*The South contains most unhealthy cities*
Meanwhile, the unhealthiest cities in the U.S. are overwhelmingly found in the South. Brownsville, Texas, is the least healthy spot in the nation and two other Texas cities made the list, along with two in Alabama, two in Georgia, and two in Mississippi.

“Those states in particular have high [obesity] rates, and I’m sure their physical activity is rather low,” Dr. Charles Platkin, the director of the Hunter College NYC Food Policy Center and editor of DietDetective.com, told Yahoo Finance.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/healthiest-unhealthiest-cities-in-america-155101486.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *These are the healthiest and unhealthiest U.S. cities*
> Chronic diseases are costing the U.S. trillions
> 
> The West Coast is home to some of the healthiest cities in America.
> ...


So much for Obamacare.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So much for Obamacare.


What would Obamacare be without a bunch of needy sick illegals?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2019)

https://www.theinertia.com/surf/how-an-old-longboard-saved-my-love-for-surfing/


----------



## messy (Sep 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *These are the healthiest and unhealthiest U.S. cities*
> Chronic diseases are costing the U.S. trillions
> 
> The West Coast is home to some of the healthiest cities in America.
> ...


Not a surprise. 
It’s the smart people vs. the dummies.
It’s why people on here attack SF so often. They’re ignorant and jealous. 
The southern states have the worst of everything...perfect GOP dummies!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2019)

Seen at the England drubbing of the USA 45-7 at the RWC, maga hats. Talk about fish out of water!


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Not a surprise.
> It’s the smart people vs. the dummies.
> It’s why people on here attack SF so often.
> They’re ignorant and jealous.
> The southern states have the worst of everything...perfect GOP dummies!


*No ones buying your " Shit " salad anymore......*
*Time for you to go back to school " Old Man ".....*


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *These are the healthiest and unhealthiest U.S. cities*
> Chronic diseases are costing the U.S. trillions
> 
> The West Coast is home to some of the healthiest cities in America.
> ...


Hmmm, West Coast healthy, cities in the South unhealthy. Hmmm, I wonder what their voting choices look like.


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 290393, member: 3299"

Hmmm, West Coast healthy, 
cities in the South unhealthy. 
Hmmm, I wonder what their 
voting choices look like.

/QUOTE

*You sure like to cast aspersions at others
while projecting that you're the self righteous
one on the hill........

California has more than it's fair share of
VERY unhealthy individuals floating around.....
You ever look at your bulbous nose in the mirror...

I'll bet percentage wise it's the reverse of what
you fantasize it is....

And the voting block in California is going to change...
This cannot go on much longer before the complete 
bottom falls out....

The " Shored Up " California Pension Plans are the *
*rotting walls of the state house....and they are NOT
fixing them...just bubble gum and rubber bands....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## messy (Dec 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 290393, member: 3299"
> 
> Hmmm, West Coast healthy,
> cities in the South unhealthy.
> ...


That’s an excellent response to my point, numbnut lying POS.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2020)

The reality of the numbers some tout.

Donald Trump loves to pat himself on the back for, as he puts it, the “greatest economy we’ve had in the history of our country.” Actually, the economy is great for Trump’s rich friends he plays golf with at his private country clubs and others in the top 1 percent who will ultimately receive over 80 percent of the benefits of the Trump/GOP 2017 tax cut. But for most of us, the economy is anywhere from middling to a daily struggle to make ends meet.

People are working two to three jobs to get by, wages are essentially flat, and layoffs are on the uptick. And it’s time the 2020 Democratic presidential candidates make this a top campaign issue, right up there with calling out Trump’s efforts to end you and your family’s coverage for pre-existing medical conditions—along with all the other benefits of the ACA—in a lawsuit now in federal court. 

To be fair, almost all Democratic presidential candidates have touched on how the economy is working for the wealthy but the not the rest of us, with Elizabeth Warren and Bernie Sanders the most vocal. But it still feels like the 2020 Democrats as a group have not made challenging Trump’s claims about the economy a top issue. 

This reminds me of the debate surrounding the Affordable Care Act in 2010, when Republicans painted this legislation as the worst thing since the bubonic plague (remember the GOP’s “death panels”). The Democrats’ failure to push back on the GOP’s lies resulted in the ACA being defined in a horribly negative light, which in turn delivered control of the House to the GOP in 2010.

Can the Democrats Avoid a Circular Firing Squad This Primary Season?

It wasn’t until 2017 when Trump and congressional Republicans were trying to end the ACA that Obamacare was viewed as positive by a majority of Americans as people finally realized how much the ACA was actually helping them.

The lessons from the ACA debate make it clear Democrats must call out Trump’s broken promises and lies about the economy or he will control the narrative on this issue in 2020.  

Trump surrounds himself with the millionaires and billionaires—just look at his Cabinet. Trump isn’t spending time with Americans who take a shower after work. He has no idea or simply doesn’t care that Americans are struggling. For example, four in 10 adults can’t afford to pay an unexpected $400 expense, per a recent report by the Federal Reserve.  

And where is the $4,000 each household Trump promised us from his massive tax cut that benefited corporations and the wealthy enacted in 2017?! It didn’t trickle down to us, it stayed in the corporate board room with Trump’s big donors. As the Congressional Research Service found recently, Trump’s tax cut resulted in corporate profits that “grew faster than wages" and worse, "ordinary workers had very little growth in wage rates." The real-world result is that wage growth in virtually non-existent. In 2019, after you subtract inflation of nearly 2 percent, the average American worker will see a net wage increase of slightly over 1 percent. One percent! 

Do you think Trump even knows—or cares—that truckers are hurting horribly? I’ve spoken to countless truck drivers who have called my SiriusXM radio show to detail how they are struggling and trucking companies are going under. In fact 2019 has been a “bloodbath” for the trucking industry, with approximately 640 trucking companies going bankrupt in the first half of the year alone, that’s more than triple the number that went bankrupt in all of 2018.  

Look at our nation’s farmers. Thanks in large part to Trump’s failed trade war, farm bankruptcies are skyrocketing. For the 12-month period ending September 2019, Chapter 12 bankruptcy filings by farmers are up 24 percent from 2018—the highest level since 2011. Even worse, there has been a spike in suicides by farmers linked to their economic despair. 

And Trump won’t  even talk about how our nation’s manufacturing sector is not only officially in a recession, but one that is becoming worse each month. In November, new manufacturing orders and employment dropped at a rate worse than the month before. That marks the fourth straight month that the manufacturing sector has contracted. 

But Trump loves to tweet every time the stock market breaks a new record. Well, in reality only about 50 percent of Americans own stock. And a whopping 84 percent of those stocks are owned by Americans in the wealthiest 10 percent of households.

When you look at the overall economic numbers, they utterly destroy Trump’s claim to have created the best economy ever. In 2014, under President Obama, we hit over 5 percent economic growth in one quarter and 4.9 percent in another. Where are we now? Trending downwards, with last quarter our economy growing at barely 2 percent, down from nearly 3 percent the year before. What a contrast to Trump’s promise in 2017 that his policies would cause our economy to grow by “4, 5, and maybe even 6 percent” a year. 

If the economy was as great as Trump claims, why is it that the percentage of Americans currently working or looking for a job is almost unchanged since he took office? That metric, known as the Labor Force Participation Rate, was 62.9 percent when Trump was sworn in. Three years later it’s at 63.3 percent, less than one half of a percentage point increase. In fact when the labor participation rate was almost identical to today’s, Trump claimed during the 2016 election that we had a real unemployment rate of over 40 percent.

And now, alarmingly, we’re seeing an uptick in layoffs announced in the last few weeks, from a U.S. Steel plant in Michigan closing to Morgan Stanley cutting 2 percent of its banks’ total workforce because of economic uncertainty to Haliburton laying off 800 people in Oklahoma. In fact, unemployment in key swing states such as Michigan and Wisconsin unemployment are up from a year ago. 

This is not a political game, this is real life. Millions are living paycheck to paycheck with little to no savings. Yet Trump tells them—insultingly--that this is the best economy in our nation’s history.

The 2020 Democrats must call out Trump’s broken promises and outright lies about the economy. And then offer policy prescriptions to address them so that working-class Americans understand that Democrats are fighting for an economy that helps all Americans, not just those who can afford to play golf at Trump’s private country clubs.









						When Donald Trump Brags About the Economy, Here’s What Democrats Should Say
					

Donald Trump loves to pat himself on the back for, as he puts it, the “greatest economy we’ve had in the history of our country.” Actually, the economy is great for Trump’s rich friends he plays golf with at his private country clubs and others in the top 1 percent who will ultimately receive...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The reality of the numbers some tout.
> 
> The 2020 Democrats must call out Trump’s broken promises and outright lies about the economy. And then offer policy prescriptions to address them so that working-class Americans understand that Democrats are fighting for an economy that helps all Americans, not just those who can afford to play golf at Trump’s private country clubs.
> 
> ...




*Promises made....!
Promises Kept.....!*

*MAGA
KAG





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Promises made....!
> Promises Kept.....!*
> 
> *MAGA
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sucker.


*On the Donkey's tool when not buried up to your neck......





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2020)

Overheard a big jobsite safety meeting here in Nashville and they did the big safety speech in English then in Spanish, interesting. Right here in the middle of trump country . . . good luck making America white. Funny how they want immigrants here to do the dirty work but don't want them to be able to live here.


----------



## nononono (Jan 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Overheard a big jobsite safety meeting here in Nashville and they did the big safety speech in English then in Spanish, interesting. Right here in the middle of trump country . . . good luck making America white. Funny how they want immigrants here to do the dirty work but don't want them to be able to live here.


*Who said anything about making America " White " other than your Nazi Party you support.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2020)

Sounds familiar, faux and co. and some people, the gullible type, swallow it hook, line and sinker.










						Fact checkers expose alleged news site run by far-right media company
					

EU DisinfoLab, in cooperation with newsroom fact-checkers, has uncovered a far-right Polish media operation running a website that was making slight changes to real, existing stories and re-posting them to sow discord.  The non-governmental organization, which collaborates with newsrooms...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2020)

Over the weekend, Republican Steve Schmidt, who ran John McCain's 2008 campaign for president, was interviewed on MSNBC.
In response to a very general question regarding the Trump Presidency, Mr. Schmidt spoke for two solid minutes and gave the most insightful and brutally honest response of what the Trump Presidency has done to our great country.
“Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And, I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And, he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And, there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness.”
"When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities.”
"It's just astonishing that this man is president of the United States. The man, the con man, from New York City. Many bankruptcies, failed businesses, a reality show, that branded him as something that he never was. A successful businessman. Well, he's the President of the United States now, and the man who said he would make the country great again. And he's brought death, suffering, and economic collapse on truly an epic scale."
"And, let's be clear. This isn't happening in every country around the world. This place. Our place. Our home. Our country. The United States. We are the epicenter. We are the place where you're the most likely to die from this disease. We're the ones with the most shattered economy. And we are, because of the fool that sits in the Oval Office behind the Resolute Desk.


----------

